# Egg Crate For Rbp Lid



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all, frst time posting. Been picking through a lot of the forums lately and have decided to go with rbp's as opposed to a community tank. Now that my 90 gallon is done fishless cycling and sucking back the pure ammonia like it's water it's almost time to plant and then add some fishies. I previously kept my 90 a saltwater tank and made the switch over. My main question is will egg crate provide a suitable lid for my tank? I will be getting rbp juvies so maybe not an issue now but later? I have a feeling I already know the answer though. If that's the case what's the best route in the future? I have two 4' t5 light hoods with 2 bulbs per hood, I'll likely only run 3 bulbs total as I don't want the fish tanning just fyi in case that affects answers. Thanks in advance, cheers.


----------



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd like to add another question, I'm trying to find a pair of arm length rubber gloves, any idea where to look? Chain mail was my first thought but perhaps a bit over kill,...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Eggcrate should be fine, just make sure your lights dont melt it... Reds and other Ps typically arent jumpers, and stay away from the top of the tank but occasionally get spooked and could make it out. You can also buy glass lids from aquarium manufacturers to the right dimensions.

Marinedepot.com has arm length gloves, Honestly I put my arms in the tank all the time with no protection... just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Duanegraham (Mar 13, 2016)

Ægir said:


> Eggcrate should be fine, just make sure your lights dont melt it... Reds and other Ps typically arent jumpers, and stay away from the top of the tank but occasionally get spooked and could make it out. You can also buy glass lids from aquarium manufacturers to the right dimensions.
> 
> Marinedepot.com has arm length gloves, Honestly I put my arms in the tank all the time with no protection... just keep an eye on them.


Thanks Aegir, sorry I haven't been on for a while, just finished planting my tank. I'm thinking rbp's aren't actually the way to go anymore, I may have set up my tank less than ideal to host rbps. I'll be mulling it over for the next few days, but the lava rock I got is rather pointed and could injure skittish p's


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

just some thought here -- eggcrate will allow moisture from evaporation to develop on electronics/lights...


----------



## Waters (Feb 10, 2017)

I prefer lidless or at least screen lids due to better oxygen exchange. Although expensive, Artfully Acrylic makes very nice custom, acrylic mesh screen lids. I purchased one for my reef tank and absolutely love it.


----------

